# Termination during Probation Period of Unlimited Contract



## StarScream

I'm in a huge trouble.. Well, I must say it's 50-50 but I want to be prepared when worse comes to worse.

I have a 6-month probation period as per my contract (unlimited). I am on my 2nd month and I feel I may be terminated anytime in my remaining months of probation period due to some screw up.

I have read in the UAE Labour Law that an employer can dismiss an employee during probation period without notice. However, the applicable work ban is not stated there. Will I have a work ban if I got terminated during probation? If yes, can I lift it if my employer will give me NOC? Do I need to pay something as well?

I badly need some advice on this right now.


----------

